# Strange Message Display On Monitor



## pcnewbie (Dec 4, 2008)

Logged into my pc this morning and had a message on my monitor saying "Out of Timing" with a bunch of odd foreign characters shown below. I hit the escape button a few times but nothing happened and I couldn't power off my tower. Had to do a total reboot which seemed to work and did not get that screen message. I have never seen this before. Can anyone tell me what this means and is it a matter of concern? My computer is new but my monitor a few years old (Sharp LCD Monitor LL-172C) but working fine.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi pcnewbie


Your screen refresh rate may not be set properly make sure it's set at 60 Hz.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

those timing messages usually mean that your Monitor couldn't synchronize with the computer as octaneman says. It may be that your PC decided to give a higher screen analysis than the monitor could cope with and the reboot brought it back to normal.

I'd keep an eye out for any funnies that might happen during the next few days. Also ensure that the connectors are tight at both ends of the VGA cable. Might be pulling loose.


----------

